# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Детский джазовый конкурс "ЗВЁЗДНЫЙ ДЕБЮТ" г.Сочи

## ALYONA66

В Сочи 16 мая пройдёт джазовый музыкальный конкурс "ЗВЁЗДНЫЙ ДЕБЮТ" среди учащихся ДМШ, ДШИ и вокальных студий. Номинации: эстрадный и джазовый вокал, эстрадные инструменты, эстрадный танец. Участие бесплатное, проезд, проживание - за свой счёт.
Ждём детишек Сочи и южного региона!
http://sui-2003.narod.ru/ZVEZDNY_DEBUT.htm

----------


## Milya

*ALYONA66*,
 Хочется узнать как прошёл конкурс.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Участие бесплатное, проезд, проживание - за свой счёт.
> Ждём детишек Сочи и южного региона!


Где-то еще есть бесплатное участие???? А участвовать могут только ДШИ и ДМШ? А не могли бы Вы выслать положение, плиз: alenajazz11@yandex.ru  К сожалению, объявление поздно увидела. Может, в следующий раз. Заранее благодарна!

----------


## ALYONA66

Конкурс прошёл неплохо. Около 60 участников. Практически все награждены, кто Дипломом участника, кто дипломом Лауреата, особо отличившимся выдавали сертификаты на льготное поступление в Сочинское училище искусств.
Тяжело было проводить в один день все три номинации, хотелось сэкономить людям деньги - ведь проживание за свой счёт, но на будущий год сделаем умнее. Три номинации - три дня. От усталости и ожидания до вечера своего выступления многие выступили хуже, чем могли.
А в целом - очень перспективный конкурс. Ждём на будущий год! Положение смотрите по ссылке, что в первом посте. Там же и результаты конкурса.

----------


## Alenajazz

*ALYONA66*,
 Спасибо за информацию! Положение перечитала еще раз. Результаты не нашла. Конкурсом заинтересовалась. Хотим приехать. Время проведения будет то же, май? Скоро провожу организационное собрание, где в том числе обсуждаются и планы на конкурсные поездки. Поэтому, на примере уже прошедшего конкурса, не могли бы Вы осветить материальную сторону (проживание, питание) и если есть - еще какие-то расходы (кроме дороги), чтобы мы могли планировать. Можно в личку. Заранее Вам благодарна!

----------


## Milya

*ALYONA66*,
 Спасибо за информацию. Очень хорошее начало. 
У меня есть некоторые мысли в адрес вашего проекта. Я сейчас делаю бесплатную рассылку нашего календаря конкурсов и фестивалей на 2009-2010гг. по электронке.
Можем включить и вашу информацию. Конкурс действительно перспективный.

----------


## ALYONA66

*Alenajazz*,
 Результаты на нашем сайте. Вот отдельная страничка: http://sui-2003.narod.ru/ZVEZDNY_DEBUT_REZ.htm.
Внизу страницы ссылка на сайт - можно всё о музыкальном училище посмотреть, где будете выступать.
Затраты на билеты - смотря откуда едете, а проживание - в гостинице. Лучше забронировать заранее. Стоимость номеров - http://www.kurorttorg.ru/resort107.html - но это летние цены. В мае должно быть меньше. Если в Адлере, то можно найти двухместный номер в частной гостинице за 800 р. в сутки.
Все расходы, питание - ваши, неподконтрольные нам.
*Milya*,
Большое спасибо, если включите нас в рассылку. 
Будем в этом году на спонсоров выходить. 
Хочется хорошие призы вручить детишкам. В этом году вместе с дипломами вручали CD-диски с редкими записями эстрадных и джазовых исполнителей, тетради и дневники с символикой конкурса.
Для меня образец конкурса - как проводит фонд "Наше будущее". Мы тоже постарались не забыть ни руководителей, ни директоров школ.

----------


## Alenajazz

*ALYONA66*,
 Спасибо! Ждите на конкурс! Приедем!!!!

----------


## Milya

*ALYONA66*,
 Спасибо за добрые слова. Мне нужен краткий пресс-релиз прошедшего конкурса и данные на 2010г. (дата, место,стоимость,организатор).
Сейчас до конца года делаю рассылку календаря + инфу получат участники "Музыкального спринта" (а это исключительно эстр. вокал и джазовое пение). Там будут очень сильные исполнители из Саратова.
"Музыкальная радуга" (октябрь) - тоже всем участникам даём спец. выпуск. Там будет много педагогов и руководителей.

----------


## люсюшка

Может быть кто-то располагает информацией о джазовых конкурсах 2010 года.
Откликнитесь пожалуйста.:redface:

----------


## ALYONA66

II Открытый Региональный фестиваль-конкурс эстрадно-джазового исполнительства среди учащихся ДМШ, ДШИ и творческих студий
город Сочи, 22-25 мая 2010 года

*«ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ ДЕБЮТ»*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ 
о проведении Открытого Регионального фестиваля-конкурса
эстрадно-джазового исполнительства среди учащихся ДМШ и ДШИ
«ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ ДЕБЮТ»
город Сочи, 22.05.2010 -25.05.2010

1. ЦЕЛИ И ЗАДАЧИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ-КОНКУРСА

Фестиваль-конкурс эстрадно-джазового исполнительства среди учащихся ДМШ и ДШИ «ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ ДЕБЮТ» (город Сочи) проводится с целью:
• выявления наиболее талантливых и ярких детей с целью дальнейшего профессионального обучения на базе Сочинского училища искусств; 
• раскрытия творческого потенциала детей и молодежи;
• повышения профессионального уровня эстрадно-джазового исполнительства творческих коллективов и отдельных исполнителей;
• ознакомления руководителей и детей с новыми тенденциями и направлениями в искусстве и педагогике через творческую работу и мастер-классы ведущих педагогов ЮФО;
• повышение имиджа педагога, работающего в культуре.
Основные задачи Фестиваля: создание здорового духа соревнования художественных коллективов и одаренных личностей, установление творческих контактов, демонстрация мастерства, укрепление и поощрение дружеских связей детей и молодежи.

2. ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ

Организатором и координатором II Открытого Регионального фестиваля-конкурса эстрадно-джазового исполнительства среди учащихся ДМШ и ДШИ «ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ ДЕБЮТ» является Сочинское училище искусств при поддержке Фонда "Развитие культуры" г. Сочи и Южной федерации искусств (ЮжОФИС). Директором конкурса является Латышева Галина Юрьевна – заместитель директора СУИ по учебной работе. Председателем Оргкомитета и художественным руководителем конкурса является Быковская Елена Витальевна – зав. ПЦК специализации «Эстрадное пение» Сочинского училища искусств. Она осуществляет прием заявок на участие в Фестивале, организационную работу с руководителями творческих коллективов и оформляет документацию. 

3. НОМИНАЦИИ 

Вокал :
- Эстрадное пение (соло, ансамбль)
• Вокалисты предоставляют два произведения. Первое произведение исполняется на русском языке. Исполнение второго произведения на любом языке. Конкурсное произведение исполняется под «минусовую» фонограмму (допускается минимальное количество прописанного «бэк-вокала» только в припеве). Второе произведение ЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО исполнить в акустическом сопровождении («живой» аккомпанемент, без участия фонограммы «-»).
Критерии оценки в номинации «эстрадное пение» 
• Исполнительское мастерство. 
• Подбор репертуара. 
• Сценическое мастерство.

- Джазовое пение (соло, ансамбль)
• Программа вокалистов включает два произведения на выбор: джазовая классика (блюз, баллада, джаз-стандарт), произведение современных композиторов, собственных композиций, джазовых обработок фольклора, джазовых импровизаций. Второе произведение ЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО исполнить в акустическом сопровождении («живой» аккомпанемент, без участия фонограммы «-»).
• В исполняемых произведениях желательно присутствие элемента импровизации.

Критерии оценки в номинации «джазовое пение» 
• Исполнительское мастерство. 
• Подбор репертуара. 
• Сценическое мастерство.
Эстрадное и джазовое инструментальное исполнительство (соло, ансамбль, оркестры):
- фортепиано;
- духовые инструменты;
- гитара;
- ударные инструменты 
Программа инструменталистов включает два произведения на выбор: джазовая классика (блюз, баллада, джаз-стандарт), произведение современных композиторов, собственных композиций, джазовых обработок фольклора, джазовых импровизаций. 
Второе произведение ЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО исполнить в акустическом сопровождении («живой» аккомпанемент, без участия фонограммы «-»).
• В исполняемых произведениях желательно присутствие элемента импровизации.

Критерии оценки в номинации «джазовое пение» 
• Исполнительское мастерство. 
• Подбор репертуара. 
• Сценическое мастерство.

Допускается участие инструментальных и вокально-инструментальных ансамблей.

Хореография (соло, ансамбль): 
- эстрадный танец;
- современные направления; (брэк-данс, хип-хоп и др.) 
- эстрадно-спортивный танец;
Ансамбли разделяются на дуэт, трио, квартет, ансамбль. 
Критерии оценки в номинации «Хореография»:
1. Замысел. 
2. Драматургия. 
3. Музыка. 
4. Костюм. 
5. Исполнительское мастерство. 

Возраст самого старшего участника коллектива является определяющим для отношения к возрастной категории.


4. УСЛОВИЯ УЧАСТИЯ В ФЕСТИВАЛЕ

В фестивале-конкурсе принимают участие детские и юношеские творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители ДМШ, ДШИ, а также Детских студий, кружков при ДК и других творческих организаций ЮФО в возрасте от 7 до 18 лет в двух возрастных категориях: 7 -12 лет, 13-18 лет.
• Участник (солист, коллектив), имеет право участвовать в нескольких номинациях с условием предоставления отдельной анкеты–заявки на каждую номинацию, показа в каждом заявленном жанре двух конкурсных выступлений.
• Каждый участник (солист) представляет не более двух номеров общей продолжительностью не более 8 минут. 
• Каждый участник (коллектив) представляет не более двух номеров общей продолжительностью: младшая группа - не более 15 минут, старшая группа – не более 20 минут.
• Внимание! Фонограмма должна быть записана на отдельный cd – диск единственным треком и указанием названия произведения, концертного номера, название коллектива, города, а также продолжительностью звучания данного произведения.
• Запрещается использование фонограмм в которых бэк - вокальные партии дублируют партию солиста.

Замена конкурсных номеров возможна после предварительного согласования с Художественным руководителем Конкурса, при этом временной регламент (8 минут) должен быть сохранен. Замена конкурсных номеров после 12 мая 2010 г. не допускается. 
Для участия в фестивале участники предоставляют заявку в Оргкомитет Фестиваля. Участие в конкурсе бесплатное. Проезд и размещение – за счёт направляющей стороны.


*Заявки принимаются до 12 мая 2010 г.* по факсу в Сочи: 8 (8622) 62-45-99
по электронной почте: SUI@list.ru

скачать заявку

отправить заявку прямо сейчас (on-line)

Убедитесь, что ваша заявка получена, связавшись с художественным руководителем Конкурса по телефону +7 (918) 607-62-95 (Быковская Елена Витальевна)

5. ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ 

Фото и видеосъемка во время проведения Конкурса разрешена, съемка мастер-классов по согласованию с педагогом. 
Музыкальное сопровождение – фонограмма должна быть записана на СD-R disk, с идеальным качеством звука (фонограммы на CD-RW и DVD дисках, флешках и т.п. не подходят для конкурсной и концертной программы). Пожелание – по возможности иметь фонограммы на резервном носителе. Каждая запись должна быть на отдельном носителе единственным треком, с указанием названия коллектива, фамилией и именем исполнителя, названием и хронометражем произведения. 
В конкурсных выступлениях в номинациях «Вокал» и «Эстрадное и джазовое инструментальное исполнительство» допускается участие преподавателей, иллюстраторов и концертмейстеров.
Для исполнительских номинаций - Второе произведение ЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО исполнить в акустическом сопровождении («живой» аккомпанемент, без участия фонограммы «-»).

6. НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ 

Победители определяются по итогам Конкурса. Исполнительское мастерство участников Конкурса оценивается в каждой номинации и возрастной группе. Участники награждаются: дипломами обладателя «Гран–при», Лауреата I, II, III степеней, дипломанта и участника. 
Допускаются специальные призы и награды для участников Конкурса, учрежденные членами жюри конкурса. 
Решение жюри является окончательным и изменению не подлежит. 

7. Контактная информация:

Адрес Фестиваля-конкурса: 
Россия, Краснодарский край 354000 
г. Сочи, Курортный проспект, д. № 32-а, 
Сочинское училище искусств
телефон фестиваля: 8 (8622) 35-35-94

(8622) 622819 (директор училища) 
(8622) 621061 (завуч) 
(8622) 621027 (вахта)

наш сайт www.SUI-2003.narod.ru 

e-mail: SUI@list.ru, webmaster_art@list.ru 

тел./факс: 8 (8622) 62-45-99


8. Состав жюри:

Жюри конкурса формируется из ведущих специалистов культуры и искусства, заслуженных преподавателей учреждений профессионального образования ЮФО. 
Председатель жюри – Заслуженный артист Кубани С.Е. Кокорин.

Порядок проведения конкурса:

22 мая, суббота - заезд участников, регистрация, репетиции
17.00 - Большой концерт-открытие конкурса в Органном Зале г. Сочи

23-24 мая - конкурсные прослушивания

25 мая - мастер-классы
13.00 - награждение участников, Гала-концерт.

----------


## Alenajazz

*ALYONA66*,
 Здравствуйте! А кто занимается размещением и питанием??? Каковы цены в сутки с человека???

----------


## ALYONA66

В размещении оказывается помощь по предварительной заявке (гостиница -  190 руб. в сутки с человека), питание - в близлежащих кафе и двух столовых (прим. 150 руб.).

----------


## Alenajazz

*ALYONA66*,
 Вы можете сказать более конкретные цены? (у всех разное понятие термина "недорого") Спрашиваю, потому что буду обсуждать с родителями возможность поездки (ездим за свой счёт, поэтому так подробно спрашиваю) :flower:

----------


## ALYONA66

*Участие в конкурсе бесплатное. Проезд и размещение – за счёт направляющей стороны.* 

Обязательно присутствие участников фестиваля на большом джазовом концерте-открытии фестиваля в Органном зале г. Сочи – 22 мая в 17 часов, билеты по 100 руб.
_продажа билетов: (+7 965) 480-43-27_

----------


## Сергей101

наверно интересно будет!"?

----------


## ALYONA66

Ожидается что-то необычайное на концерте-открытии конкурса, ну и рутина в плане работы. Вот уже 62 человека прислали заявки. Сидим, обрабатываем информацию.

----------

